# Ford New Holland 7740 wont move Code CP



## Branch

Any help would be great:
I have a 1996 7740 16X16 Quad mod.

I was moving the tractor in first gear, turning, and it went out of gear, no movement.
I heard a beep beep beep and flashed the book, with CP.

I have had a mechanic out three times???????

Also, the AEIC dash right two digital displays are out, not working now.

The mechanic did take my dash to the shop and plugged it into a 7840. It worked fine all displays worked in the 7840.

Thanks for the help.

Mark


----------



## Harvey_W

Hi Branch,

Welcome to the Ford/New Holland Tractor Forum.

I learned on the internet that a CP code means that you have engaged the tractor into gear without clutching. Make sure all 3 gear levers are in neutral before turning on the ignition, not just the shuttle lever. Some guys can get rid of the CP code by turning off the tractor and restarting. 

Regarding the digital display cards that are not working, check all your fuses. 

Go to a Radio Shack store and buy a couple of spray cans of contact cleaner. Take all connector plugs on the tractor apart and spray both male & female sides with contact cleaner. Work the connector plugs in and out to establish plug connections.

Also inspect connectors while they are apart - look for fried connections in the plugs.

Check all ground connections - clean to bare metal.


----------



## Harvey_W

*george9910* had a similar problem. Here is what he found:

*"The cable had come loose from the clutch petal, it was an easy fix but difficult to get to. We reattached the cable to the clutch assembly and everything is working great." *

Incidentally, the spray I recommended that you get at Radio Shack is called electronics cleaner.


----------



## Branch

Harvey, 

Stupid question, my tractor is a 1996 7740 SLE, I do not think there is a clutch cable???? just a potentciometer??? With three wires??

Thanks 
Mark


----------



## Branch

Also got the spray cleaner.


----------



## Harvey_W

I posted your problem on another forum. A guy named *Sunbeam* responded with the following comment:

*"Cp code means you shifted into gear with out depressing the clutch. Most of the time it will reset if you restart the tractor. If not try disconnecting the battery and reconnecting." *

If that doesn't work, my GUESS is that the computer isn't sensing that the clutch has been depressed. The clutch potentiometer circuit may be the suspect??


----------



## Branch

*Ford New Holland 7740 won't move, CP code*

Harvey,

Thank you, working on it now. When they say Clutch Potentiometer Circuit :
Does this mean, the three wire plug that departs the potentiometer and goes into a plug under dash? or is this from the computer???

Thanks Mark


----------



## Harvey_W

The wires get back to the computer in some manner. All you can do is make sure that the connectors are clean and completing the circuit.

A potentiometer is a slide-wire resistor, which changes resistance as it is rotated/slid. They can go bad with internal wear debris accumulation, broken resistor wire, worn out slide, etc. I guess the older models had a cable attached to the clutch.

Did you disconnect the battery?? Leave it disconnected for a period of time (maybe an hour or so).


----------



## Branch

Harvey,

Tried all the stuff, Still no display on the right side of the AEIC dash. No movement of the tractor.
I removed all of the connections and checked all the fuses, no luck. still the same?/


----------



## Branch

yes, I left the battery disconnected for an hour.


----------



## Branch

I guess, it time to take it to another shop????


----------



## bg02003

Ford 7740SLE Tractor won't move with new computer installed, A tech from New Holland used a notebook and program and then it moved forward and Rev. The problem is still it wont move only with the notebook, and a program. Anyone can help with my Ford. 
Dual Power Transmission with computer controlled clutchpacks


----------



## ForestViewFarm

I'am having the same problem with my 1998 7740 SLE Power star tractor. Not LED dash lights, transmission will not shift and 3 point lift will not work. All this started at once. checked fuses, relays, connectors, grounds, disconnected the batteries, etc.... Tried all the things the mechanics told me to check. Still nothing. Was told the transmission computer might need to be re-built. Can anyone tell me what you found wrong with your tractors that were doing the same thing?

Scott


----------



## ForestViewFarm

bg02003 said:


> Ford 7740SLE Tractor won't move with new computer installed, A tech from New Holland used a notebook and program and then it moved forward and Rev. The problem is still it wont move only with the notebook, and a program. Anyone can help with my Ford.
> Dual Power Transmission with computer controlled clutchpacks


Did you ever find out what was wrong with your tractor? Mine is having the same exact issues.
Scott


----------



## Fedup

I wish you good luck with your problem. There is no "cut and dried" answer to many of the problems related to that system. Most of those who worked on them when they were new and more commonly in use are probably long gone. Having worked on a number of forty series tractors, I myself have only seen one with the dual power transmission. I recall many hours of troubleshooting, testing circuits, solenoids, pressure ports, etc, with mixed results. I don't remember any notebook or program (as mentioned above) that applied to that series tractor. All that came much later. 

I'm not sure I can help you, but if you can elaborate a bit on what "mine is having the exact same issues" means, we can give it a shot.


----------



## ForestViewFarm

The tractor was running great in the field. Turned it off to check hydraulic fluid because our baler had a leaky cylinder. Upon starting the tractor back up. The LED draft control display was blank, the LED transmission display was blank on the dash. The transmission shift levers would not change and engage the transmission. The tractor would not move out of it tracks. The 3 point lift will not move. 
The hydraulics for the loader and ports in the rear of the tractor work fine. The PTO works fine and the power steering is fine. I can't tell if their are any codes showing up , because the LED displays are out. No low pressure pump lights are on. 
I have taken the cab apart basically and cleaned all wiring harness connections. Checked all fuses , and relays and even swapped relays around to see if the problem moved somewhere else. Checked and cleaned all solenoid connections on the transmission and wiring harness connections under the tractor. I also took the Transmission computer off of the fender and disconnected and cleaned all connections. Still nothing!


----------



## Fedup

Oh joy. The steering has nothing electronic involved, so that working is no surprise. The PTO circuit though, is electric, and I believe the computer is involved there. The displays not lighting up would be a good guess for the other functions suddenly going out. The lift and certainly transmission functions all come from the controller, and with those displays out, it makes sense nothing will operate. Is it a fully digital dash assembly or analogue gauges with digital transmission and EDC display? I suspect if you can figure out why that quit, you may have the problem solved.


----------



## ForestViewFarm

It is analogue/ digital. Digital transmission, EDC. The local dealer can get me a test computer to try for $300 with option of buying if it fixes the problem or sending it back if it does no!. That would cost $1,500 if I keep the test model. The other option is send mine in and have it checked and rebuilt for $750. I think I will re trace my steps to make for sure their are no bare wires, loose grounds or bad connections I have missed. There is supposedly 2 wires that talk to the EDC, from the dash display, and 2 wire that talk to the Transmission display. 
Thanks for the help! If you can think of anything else I could try please let me know. 

FVF


----------



## SidecarFlip

Pack all the connectors with di-electric grease....


----------



## Woweri7

Does any one sort that problems ? I have same problem now. Thanks 
Dany.


----------

